# Clutch Pressure plate noise.. ok??



## willitwork (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,
I know it usually isnt good when you hear a noise coming from anywhere in a transmission, but I would like some opinions.
I have my warp 9 motor bolted to trans and attached to motor mounts. When I spin the shaft by hand I hear a slight noise as if one of the fins from the clutch pressure plate might be touching something (bent?). When Clutch pedal is pushed in, the noise goes away.
I've tried to reposition the motor, up and down left/right, but can quite get rid of the noise. 
I'm hoping the noise will go away with use...
I've looked into the bell housing access hole and dont see anything.
Has anyone had this problem, and did it go away?
thanks for any input.... though I'm afraid I might know what people will say. (take motor out and put it back in).


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

What are you calling the "fins" on the pressure plate?

If it is the fingers that the throwout bearing pushes against, it is probably not a problem. Just add slightly more freeplay.

If it is something on the outer diameter of the pressure plate, then that is a different matter, although, it should not change when you press on the clutch pedal.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

willitwork,

If you have a self adjusting clutch system the release bearing is left just barely not touching the fingers of the pressure plate. When you hear a squealing or rubbing noise that goes away when the clutch is pressed it usually means the release bearing is going bad.

If the system is just going back together after a long disassembly, things may be a little tight and sticky, plus you don't normally have things quite as silent when doing your "Test". Try turning an ICE over by hand.

IMHO If you are at a point where it is easy to pull the motor and inspect and replace components I would do it now, maybe just replace the release bearing to be sure. If it's going to be a big deal, let it go and see if it clears up after a bit of running. If it is still there after a short time running thiugh, I would pull it down.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I had something similar that turned out to be a light rub of the pressure plate on the bell housing. My adapter was about 0.060 too short.

You can try loosening all the bell housing to adapter bolts. Slip some washers or other metal spacers into the gap, and retighten. If the noise goes away it was a rub. Note this is just a test mode and shouldn't be permanent!

I had the same deal where pushing the clutch would make the noise go away -- apparently that took up enough slack so things wouldn't rub.

If it is a very light rub, you might be able to lightly grind down the high spot where things are hitting.


willitwork said:


> Hi,
> I know it usually isnt good when you hear a noise coming from anywhere in a transmission, but I would like some opinions.
> I have my warp 9 motor bolted to trans and attached to motor mounts. When I spin the shaft by hand I hear a slight noise as if one of the fins from the clutch pressure plate might be touching something (bent?). When Clutch pedal is pushed in, the noise goes away.
> I've tried to reposition the motor, up and down left/right, but can quite get rid of the noise.
> ...


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmm... if there is no oil in the trans yet (maybe even if there is) you might just be hearing a little gear noise. That would explain the noise disappearing when the clutch is depressed.


----------



## NIGnog (Aug 13, 2010)

ok i had the same problem the other day with a customers car and it ended up being one of the pressure plate flanges was bent and when released it would stay in farther than all the other ones and squeak against the throwout bearing all i did was replace the pressure plate and sounded brand new...but if you do end up changing out the pressure plate do the clutch as well...just so you dont have to do it later and its always good to change components that work together like that at the same time...so i hope this helps


----------

